
Scientists discover way to make quantum states last 10k times longer - SubiculumCode
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-scientists-quantum-states-longer.html
======
bookofjoe
>Universal coherence protection in a solid-state spin qubit

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/12/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/12/science.abc5186)

